#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Conexão limitada

## andersonfire

Boa Tarde!

Me perdoem se postei no lugar errado 

Meu problema é o seguinte tenho minha casa uma conexão via FTTH de 200mb de Down e Up porem quando testo no desktop a banda nunca passa dos 120mb de Down já o Up se aproxima dos 200Mb 

Minha placa e GiGabit com a foto 

Tenho a certeza que não é o link contratado pois trabalho no provedor que me atende 

O mais estranho é que quando eu testo a velocidade no mesmo servidor,na mesma pagina de teste tudo igual porem através do meu notebook via cabo UTP cat5e bate os 200mb de Down/Up o problema é somente no desktop

(minha placa no desktop e gigabit )

No mais é isso 

Muito obrigado e grato pela atenção

Att

----------


## rubem

Veja nas propriedades>configurar> aba Avançado, se a velocidade não está em gigabit half-duplex. Pra ter a maior velocidade precisar ser full-duplex.

E tem as famosas limitações de banda que o Windows parece que tem, duvido que ele criaria essa limitação mas não custa nada desativar: https://winconnection.winco.com.br/w...da-do-windows-

----------


## islan

Pode ser limitação do seu computador, a algum tempo atrás passei por isso, a conexão era de 1gbps e não dava mais de 400mbps no medidor. Faça um teste assim, inicia o computador em modo seguro com rede e faça a medição pelo Firefox

----------


## glauson

boa tarde rubems estou com um proplemas com 2 rb912 depois que eu troque os ci do radios delas (sig 5004L) na hora de si conquita com outras ela da ero que a senha esta erada e a outra rb mesmo como ci novo nao encontra nada o sinal muito fraco 
tenho faze alguma configuracao ou tenho que estalar outro firmware pela porta serial que e outra duvida minha com faze a conexao da rb coma porta serial pois sou novo na aria de manutencao de rb

----------


## andersonfire

> Pode ser limitação do seu computador, a algum tempo atrás passei por isso, a conexão era de 1gbps e não dava mais de 400mbps no medidor. Faça um teste assim, inicia o computador em modo seguro com rede e faça a medição pelo Firefox



Amigo @*islan* segui o seu conselho e realmente em modo segurança bateu os 200mb agora será que temos alguma ideia do que pode ser?

----------


## sphreak

> Amigo @*islan* segui o seu conselho e realmente em modo segurança bateu os 200mb agora será que temos alguma ideia do que pode ser?


Algumas versões do Windows possuem reserva de banda em suas configurações. No modo de segurança como são executadas poucas regras para que o Windows inicie, essa reserva de banda não existe. Portanto é aconselhável que você elimine a reserva de banda das configurações do Windows (se ela ainda existir).
Feito o procedimento, refaça o teste.

Siga o tutorial do @*rubem*:
>>>> *Quero desabilitar o limite da largura de banda do Windows.*


> Veja nas propriedades>configurar> aba Avançado, se a velocidade não está em gigabit half-duplex. Pra ter a maior velocidade precisar ser full-duplex.
> E tem as famosas limitações de banda que o Windows parece que tem, duvido que ele criaria essa limitação mas não custa nada desativar: https://winconnection.winco.com.br/w...da-do-windows-

----------

